# Carb issue on tiller



## DWester (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a Sears/Craftsman 10" 32.8 cc Rotortiller. It sat for several years, so before I started it, I put a carb kit in it and a new plug. It started right up and I started tilling, but after maybe a minute, it bogged down, sounding like lack of fuel. It wouldn't restart until I let it sit for a few minutes and it did the same thing again. The carb is a Walbro WTA.

I did blow the fuel line out, so it's not block from the tank anyway. I also have the high speed adjustment out to 1 1/4 turn. I've fooled around with that but no change.

What would be my problem?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Try running with the fuel cap loose, it might not be venting properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## DWester (Apr 30, 2012)

geogrubb said:


> Try running with the fuel cap loose, it might not be venting properly. Have a good one. Geo


I've tried that already, with no change. Thanks though Geo! Good thought! That was the first thing I thought about too. Acts like a vapor lock.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you clean the carb?


----------



## DWester (Apr 30, 2012)

Rentahusband said:


> Did you clean the carb?


When I had it stripped down, I sprayed it with Berrymans, let it set for a while and blew it out with air before reassembling.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Check your filter in the tank. It can be partially restricted from old fuel allowing it to start, but still not providing full flow. You should be able to blow/suck through it pretty easily. If in doubt, they're cheap enough to just replace. Don't just do a visual inspection. I keep a bad filter I discovered just to remind me that what might look nice and clean was plugged darn near completely. I'm assuming you checked the fuel lines just to make sure you don't have a slight crack or leak although I doubt this is the problem. I apologize for not checking first but if this has a primer bulb, make sure it too is in good shape!

Give that a start and tell us what you find.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Chose to delete my comment.


----------



## DWester (Apr 30, 2012)

OK. I took the tank off and there's no filter in there to be seen. Only a little half inch diameter, 1/2 inch high fitting in there that the fuel line connects to outside the tank. it was restricted, even after I had blown air through it.??? Anyway, lots of rinsing with gas and more air and it's runnin nice now.

Thanks a bunch guys!!! Always appreciated.

Darol


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

That's great news Darol. Yes, that device you described is the fuel filter. It's also weighted to keep the fuel line 'in the fuel' which allows the engine to be operated in any position. Again, don't hesitate to replace it. They're readily available and inexpensive. I was just in a Lowe's and they have them also.

Enjoy!!!


----------

